# Used 92 FS Current Market Price



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi,

New to the forum. Only been a "member" for 2 days and I've learned a ton already. Now for a question...I have a chance to buy a mint 92 FS that has had about a half box of shells through it. It was purchased new in 1999 by my brother-in-law who is now deceased. My sister and I found a receipt for the gun for $675. from Scheels Sporting Goods, which seems slightly high but I don't think Scheels is known for great deals on handguns. Anyway, I was wondering what a fair price would be for it now. Thanks for your thoughts.

Tom


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the prices have come down a lot - the 92FS is being discontinued (they already quit making the stainless version) - there is a new, updated version called the Ninety Two.

Anyway, it seems that gun shops have their regular prices, but I have seen very cheap prices at gun shows. Last year, I saw new ones for $450... 1st quarter, I saw them new for $425. And at the last big Houston gunshow, I saw new Beretta 92s for $409 new.

That being said - I sold mine earlier this year for $450.00


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Price will depend on what part of the country you live in and also if the pistol comes with any hi-cap mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi caps may be an issue in certain states where they are still regulated. The prices I mentioned above were with hi caps.


----------

